# Scared and feel alone



## Spireite72 (May 1, 2018)

hi I was diagnosed with type 2 just over a week ago after been admitted to hospital with a heart attack. My blood sugar was around 19 it’s now down to between 5.4 and 7.4 with one little spike of 9.7. I’m on tablets and insulin. Everything has happened so fast I have a young family and just feel terrified at the minute. I’m the only driver in the house don’t know if I’ll be allowed to drive again my eyes are blurry at the minute but wasn’t before hospital. 2 of the heart drugs have side effects of blurry vision but it’s not helping. Feel like I’m in a dark hole and sinking deeper and deeper with no way out at the minute


----------



## KindaScared (May 1, 2018)

Hi Spireite72

So sorry to hear you've been through this, I have never been through a heart attack, this must be very frightening indeed, I have been through the Diabetes diagnosis though and know for sure how terrible that makes you feel, I can only offer the advice of take your time to digest every thing, there is no rush, there is a lot to learn and you have come to a good place to do that, take some time to read through some posts and get to grips with your new best/worst friend, things are never as dark as they seem, best of luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 1, 2018)

Hello @Spireite72 

Welcome to the forum, but sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Congratulations on your reductions in bloog glucose (BGs). This may slightly explain your blurred vision as rapid changes can result in temporary changes to the shape of your eyes.

The blurred vision should settle in time, and you should still be able to drive while taking insulin (with a few extra precautions). You'd need to ask your Drs about the other meds you are on and ask for their advice about driving and contacting the DVLA.

Keep asking question here and the experienced folks will support you with tips, advice and understanding from people who instinctively 'get it'


----------



## Bubbsie (May 1, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> hi I was diagnosed with type 2 just over a week ago after been admitted to hospital with a heart attack. My blood sugar was around 19 it’s now down to between 5.4 and 7.4 with one little spike of 9.7. I’m on tablets and insulin. Everything has happened so fast I have a young family and just feel terrified at the minute. I’m the only driver in the house don’t know if I’ll be allowed to drive again my eyes are blurry at the minute but wasn’t before hospital. 2 of the heart drugs have side effects of blurry vision but it’s not helping. Feel like I’m in a dark hole and sinking deeper and deeper with no way out at the minute


Hi Spirette I am so sorry to hear about the heart attack...followed by the diabetes diagnosis..it must have been/is a traumatic & frightening  experience for you...I believe that the advice given by @KindaScared  is sensible & appropriate...you need to give yourself a little time to "digest everything"...you don't say if you are still currently in hospital with continuing treatment...or now at home...I'm sure members here would be happy to answer any questions you have...make some appropriate suggestions...with advice from your health care professionals & from the forum hopefully things wont seem as insurmountable as they do at the moment...it must have been such a terrible shock...it will take time to adjust...please give us an update when you can.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Spireite from a fellow T2.  It's a lot to deal with all at once.  Both the heart attack and the diabetes.  You should be given some advice from medical people on exercise, get to talk with a Heart Specialist Nurse and physios and get physio theropy.
You're eyesight may settle down.  Allow a little time for this.  As both diabetics and heart patients we get to drive.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 1, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Spirette I am so sorry to hear about the heart attack...followed by the diabetes diagnosis..it must have been/is a traumatic & frightening  experience for you...I believe that the advice given by @KindaScared  is sensible & appropriate...you need to give yourself a little time to "digest everything"...you don't say if you are still currently in hospital with continuing treatment...or now at home...I'm sure members here would be happy to answer any questions you have...make some appropriate suggestions...with advice from your health care professionals & from the forum hopefully things wont seem as insurmountable as they do at the moment...it must have been such a terrible shock...it will take time to adjust...please give us an update when you can.


I’m home now came home on Friday. My family are being fantastic looking after me and trying to help. I’ve just got myself in a dark place at the moment. The diabetic nurse recommended talking to others that are/have gone through this. So here I am


----------



## Spireite72 (May 1, 2018)

Thank you for all the kind words and warm welcome.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 1, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> I’m home now came home on Friday. My family are being fantastic looking after me and trying to help. I’ve just got myself in a dark place at the moment. The diabetic nurse recommended talking to others that are/have gone through this. So here I am


I believe we have members here who have heart problems Spireite...its a quiet time of the day...hopefully they will be able to give you the benefit of their experience/advice at some point...good to hear you're home & your family are supportive...you need to let them look after you...not surprising you are feeling as you do...its a lot to come to terms with...you've come to the right space here...I agree with your DSN...others experience would be invaluable to you...good luck.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. It is natural to feel overwhelmed, confused, anxious when first diagnosed especially given the circumstances of your diagnosis.  You will get your head around it.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 1, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I believe we have members here who have heart problems Spireite


Yes, I'm one. I've had a silent heart attack. No idea when. I discovered this 3 weeks after my diabetes diagnoses. I had another two months after diagnoses.
I also have a genetic heart condition, discovered at the same time.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 1, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Yes, I'm one. I've had a silent heart attack. No idea when. I discovered this 3 weeks after my diabetes diagnoses. I had another two months after diagnoses.
> I also have a genetic heart condition, discovered at the same time.


I did think about you Ralph...however I wasn't entirely sure whether I should mention you...wow...must have been a tremendous shock...I thought there would be someone who could give some advice to our new member.


----------



## CathyB (May 1, 2018)

Hi Spireite, I haven’t had a heart attack  but I do have a genetic heart disease and angina, I am also a fairly new type 2.  At diagnosis my bg was 22 and my vision was a mess, driving was a nightmare (looking back I shouldn’t have been driving).  Thanks to the support here, my bloods are now between 5.5 - 6.5 and I am so pleased to say my eyesight is returning to normal 
It is scary but it is manageable so please be patient and be kind to yourself, it takes time.  My mantra came from one of the posts here, it’s a marathon not a sprint!  I repeat it every day as a reminder that I also need to be patient.  We will help you, there is so much information so take your time and read....then read some more


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 1, 2018)

I am so sorry for what is happening right now. It can be such an emotional rollercoaster but please know that you never need to feel alone. This forum and it's members are such a great support and it's nice to talk to people who understand the struggles that come with diabetes and other things. 

Main advice from me to you is, take things slowly. Learn what you can, work out what is best for you, don't beat yourself up if there are slip ups because we all have them but most of all be patient. Not always easy, i know but it is true.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 2, 2018)

Feeling  a lot better today thank you everyone that took the time to answer. Spoke to my Diabetic Nurse today said I’m doing very well with my blood sugar. Lowest it got was 12 in hospital. Asked for a diabetic menu and still got the normal one.  Getting a little angry about that could have got my sugars down sooner.Think I have my diet right(working so far) still learning the forums helping giving ideas for meals. Kids are helping too by only eating the same as me.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Feeling  a lot better today thank you everyone that took the time to answer. Spoke to my Diabetic Nurse today said I’m doing very well with my blood sugar. Lowest it got was 12 in hospital. Asked for a diabetic menu and still got the normal one.  Getting a little angry about that could have got my sugars down sooner.Think I have my diet right(working so far) still learning the forums helping giving ideas for meals. Kids are helping too by only eating the same as me.


Good to hear that Spireite...I think you'd be surprised by what you can eat...there are the obvious foodstuffs you need to avoid...white bread...pasta anything starchy and so on...have a look at the recipe thread & the What did you eat yesterday thread...those will give you plenty of ideas...there is no need to rush..take your time & find yourself a plan that's sustainable long term...the best way...good luck.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 2, 2018)

I've heard that the diabetic menu in hospitals is quite shocking.  I'm sure someone on here said that there was treacle sponge & custard on there!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've heard that the diabetic menu in hospitals is quite shocking.  I'm sure someone on here said that there was treacle sponge & custard on there!


They did say that once...trying to remember where but it escapes me...absolutely shocking.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've heard that the diabetic menu in hospitals is quite shocking.  I'm sure someone on here said that there was treacle sponge & custard on there!


The person who took the meal orders every day came first day and started going through the choices. So I stopped her and told her I was diabetic she said ok no problem and then read me the exact same options for meals. I asked again are you sure that’s the diabetic menu. “Yes” she said. Being new to diabetes and really unsure. I had the anxiety of what was going on with my heart and diabetes. They Were giving me ice cream,crumbles ,rice pudding. Fish chips and mushy peas ,steak pie. Luckily I had the sense not to eat most of it.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've heard that the diabetic menu in hospitals is quite shocking.  I'm sure someone on here said that there was treacle sponge & custard on there!





Bubbsie said:


> They did say that once...trying to remember where but it escapes me...absolutely shocking.


I don't know if they even had a diabetic friendly menu when I was in.  I was on the same as everyone else.  And got offered treacle sponge and custard.
This is when I was actually diagnosed at the  hospital. 5 minutes after the doctor had just given me the news they were happily giving me apple pie and custard.
Every meal had puddings like that.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 2, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> They Were giving me ice cream,crumbles ,rice pudding.


Yep, that's what they do.


----------



## Zillah (May 2, 2018)

Welcome Spireite72 - you are now a member of the best forum ever!


----------



## Spireite72 (May 2, 2018)

Zillah said:


> Welcome Spireite72 - you are now a member of the best forum ever!


Thank you just looking through the recipes pages it’s so confusing what I can and can’t eat.


----------



## KindaScared (May 2, 2018)

I have to be careful giving advice to your due to you having to take insulin and therefore having to eat certain things so how I understand it is like this, as type 2 diabetics we are unable to deal with the sugar in our bloodstream, it effectively is trapped in our blood and cannot reach the parts it needs to reach, therefore it stays in our blood and this can cause problems so the less glucose we ingest, the less we have to worry about, I think its important to point out although we tend to blame sugar, we should in fact be blaming carbohydrates, sugar is a carbohydrate but so are lots of other foods, some foods high in carbohydrates are bread, rice, pasta & potatoes, this really sucks because they are a staple of our modern diet, but the less of these food groups we have the better BUT whilst you are taking insulin, you need to be careful not to mess with too few carbohydrates as the insulin can lower your sugar too much and cause low blood sugars or "hypo" which is also bad, you over shoot your target of lower blood sugar, its a balancing act, i'm sorry if i'm teaching you to suck eggs I am just trying to explain it how I would understand it.

I am nervous of overwhelming you with information and possibly making things worse so please take what ive said with a large pinch of salt, but then throw the pinch in the bin, not on your dinner lol

My advice for what its worth in your case and at your stage would be to basically cut out the junk food, fizzy drinks, alcohol and eat real, wholesome foods that you cook at home, your going to be on a bit of a roller coaster for a while so I would say the changes you make need to be done in a very measured way


----------



## Kyle Bond (May 2, 2018)

@Spireite72 
It’s perfectly normal to feel this way, I have went through times like this even though having type 1 for many years now. There are many users on the forum that understand what you are going through and there will always be someone here if you need any advice on anything.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 2, 2018)

Hi Spireite and welcome to the forum.   Things will definitely get better in time in terms of managing your diabetes and it certainly will be easier and less stressful than supporting Chesterfield.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 2, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Spireite and welcome to the forum.   Things will definitely get better in time in terms of managing your diabetes and it certainly will be easier and less stressful than supporting Chesterfield.


That’s very true


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

Think I had a small panic attack this morning I have a rash that is itching and driving me crazy think it could be a reaction to one or more of my meds. Waiting for a call back from my doctor about my insulin and the problems with my sugars getting lower after I eat. My DN is off sick today.


----------



## Zillah (May 4, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Think I had a small panic attack this morning I have a rash that is itching and driving me crazy think it could be a reaction to one or more of my meds. Waiting for a call back from my doctor about my insulin and the problems with my sugars getting lower after I eat. My DN is off sick today.


Hope the doctor sorts it for you


----------



## Drummer (May 4, 2018)

As you area lucky type two you might be able to stop insulin if you can cut out the foods which are causing your blood glucose to go up more than you can cope with.
Stopping eating bread, pasta, rice, cereals in general, potatoes and other starchy veges plus sugars, including fruit with high amounts of carbs can be a bit of a shock, but that can - and does, stop diabetes dead.
It would mean no problem with driving so it might be something to think about - you'd not be entitled to testing equipment on free prescription, and you might well be advised to go low fat rather than low carb - even though there are no essential carbs but there are essential fats. Plus all the stuff about eating low fat for heart health seems to be collapsing under a weight of facts rather than fabricated research - Dr Atkins was, after all a cardiologist first and foremost - and I have seen my levels going down eating LCHF - though it is only high fat by today's standards, I don't add extra fat. 
Your blood glucose levels going down after you eat might be a good thing as it is possibly showing that you don't require as much insulin as you are injecting - I do hope so, but perhaps calling the surgery to get advice would be a good idea - injected insulin is dangerous when it is not in balance with what you need so don't go to bed low, eat and set an alarm to check BG during the night.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

Drummer said:


> As you area lucky type two you might be able to stop insulin if you can cut out the foods which are causing your blood glucose to go up more than you can cope with.
> Stopping eating bread, pasta, rice, cereals in general, potatoes and other starchy veges plus sugars, including fruit with high amounts of carbs can be a bit of a shock, but that can - and does, stop diabetes dead.
> It would mean no problem with driving so it might be something to think about - you'd not be entitled to testing equipment on free prescription, and you might well be advised to go low fat rather than low carb - even though there are no essential carbs but there are essential fats. Plus all the stuff about eating low fat for heart health seems to be collapsing under a weight of facts rather than fabricated research - Dr Atkins was, after all a cardiologist first and foremost - and I have seen my levels going down eating LCHF - though it is only high fat by today's standards, I don't add extra fat.
> Your blood glucose levels going down after you eat might be a good thing as it is possibly showing that you don't require as much insulin as you are injecting - I do hope so, but perhaps calling the surgery to get advice would be a good idea - injected insulin is dangerous when it is not in balance with what you need so don't go to bed low, eat and set an alarm to check BG during the night.


Thank you the alarm idea is great could stop me worrying so much. My diet at the minute is low carb and low fat it’s a balancing act between my heart and the diabetes at the minute. Saturated fats and salt are a no. Cut carbs to 20/30g a day lots of green veg. I seem ok with protein so chicken turkey and fish are working at the minute.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 4, 2018)

Drummer said:


> you'd not be entitled to testing equipment on free prescription


Definately insist on test strips as you are on insulin.  You can go hypo.  You also need to match your insulin to your carb intake.


----------



## Drummer (May 4, 2018)

If your Dr still believes that there is a link between saturated fats and heart disease then it is probably best not to challenge him, but do avoid seed oils high in omega 6 as they seem to be showing up as bad boys - poultry and fish fat is not highly saturated and seems to be a good thing, in that you can live on it. Olive oil is my main source of salad dressing, with wine vinegars or organic apple cider vinegar, I do use coconut oil for baking, though I think that olive oil might give better results - it is early days for me as I am only just beginning to eat more carbs. Low carb low fat is quite dangerous to keep up for weeks at a time, as your body is breaking down protein to make glucose, rather than using fat for energy by ketosis.
Eating low carb got me out of the diabetic range in 80 days from diagnosis so it can be really effective, but it is so effective that if you do not need insulin then it can be dangerous. Many type twos are actually over producing insulin on their own and I had some crash dives in mid afternoon when recovering, without any medication, as my insulin resistance changed over the course of the day and became less later in the day.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tips much appreciate.


Drummer said:


> If your Dr still believes that there is a link between saturated fats and heart disease then it is probably best not to challenge him, but do avoid seed oils high in omega 6 as they seem to be showing up as bad boys - poultry and fish fat is not highly saturated and seems to be a good thing, in that you can live on it. Olive oil is my main source of salad dressing, with wine vinegars or organic apple cider vinegar, I do use coconut oil for baking, though I think that olive oil might give better results - it is early days for me as I am only just beginning to eat more carbs. Low carb low fat is quite dangerous to keep up for weeks at a time, as your body is breaking down protein to make glucose, rather than using fat for energy by ketosis.
> Eating low carb got me out of the diabetic range in 80 days from diagnosis so it can be really effective, but it is so effective that if you do not need insulin then it can be dangerous. Many type twos are actually over producing insulin on their own and I had some crash dives in mid afternoon when recovering, without any medication, as my insulin resistance changed over the course of the day and became less later in the day.


thanks for the tips much appreciate. I’m learning a lot it’s great to be able to get advice and support from the real people in the know. Almost feels like after the hospital were  I was really looked after its here you go now get on with it.


----------



## Jeandp (May 5, 2018)

From what you said about the hospital menu they didn't look after you that well. Now you are home with your family you can make much better food choices. I have found lots of recipes on www.ditchthecarbs.com,  try the fathead pizza, it's delicious! My non diabetic husband loves it and now won't eat "normal" pizza. You have done a great job bringing your BG levels down, well done!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 5, 2018)

Spiriete I would ask you surgery for a meter & testing strips...you are on insulin which as @Ralph-YK says could cause hypos...there's no reason for them to refuse...did you get a call back from your surgery yet?


----------



## Spireite72 (May 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Spiriete I would ask you surgery for a meter & testing strips...you are on insulin which as @Ralph-YK says could cause hypos...there's no reason for them to refuse...did you get a call back from your surgery yet?


i have a tester and my strips on prescription gave me one in hospital. Yes doctor called yesterday wasn’t to concerned told me my levels are good. And to make sure I eat some carbs with each meal so the insulin works properly. I see my surgery DN next week she’s phoning me Tuesday  so we can sit down and go through everything.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 5, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> From what you said about the hospital menu they didn't look after you that well. Now you are home with your family you can make much better food choices. I have found lots of recipes on www.ditchthecarbs.com,  try the fathead pizza, it's delicious! My non diabetic husband loves it and now won't eat "normal" pizza. You have done a great job bringing your BG levels down, well done!


Thank you so much. The link is great and very helpful still trying to get my head round food and they look very nice recipes.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 5, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> i have a tester and my strips on prescription gave me one in hospital. Yes doctor called yesterday wasn’t to concerned told me my levels are good. And to make sure I eat some carbs with each meal so the insulin works properly. I see my surgery DN next week she’s phoning me Tuesday  so we can sit down and go through everything.


Okay so you have had a response from your surgery at least...it is still very early days  for you...are you doing any reading/research yet...often at the start the wealth of information can be overwhelming...a bit here & there its difficult to 'join up the dots'...I had the feeling I'd never get the hang of this dammed diabetes...you will...but it does take some time...it might be useful to do a little research...get yourself a list of questions ready...don't be worried to ask them...diabetes is one condition we can largely manage ourselves...once we get the right advice & support...good luck.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 5, 2018)

Had a sit down and chat with my family yesterday. Looking into diets and best way forward( winging it a little at the moment) with all the pros and cons and we have decided the LCHF is probably the best way forward. The hospital told me if I look after my diabetes my heart will look after itself with the help of a few meds. With my BGL improved massively it feels so good to start taking control of this. Onwards and upwards feel a little emotional and proud of myself. Going to discuss it with my DN next week


----------



## Bubbsie (May 5, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Had a sit down and chat with my family yesterday. Looking into diets and best way forward( winging it a little at the moment) with all the pros and cons and we have decided the LCHF is probably the best way forward. The hospital told me if I look after my diabetes my heart will look after itself with the help of a few meds. With my BGL improved massively it feels so good to start taking control of this. Onwards and upwards feel a little emotional and proud of myself. Going to discuss it with my DN next week


Good Spireite...I saw your waking BG this morning...it was spot on...you're likely to find things do go up or down a little as you continue but there will come a point where things start to make sense...you can put things in perspective...feeling more confident is such an important part of good management...so many positive examples here & elsewhere...I do the LCHF routine...not everyone feels comfortable with it...but we all have to find what works best for us...testing...monitoring you BGs will tell you what works best for you...support from your family is massively important...likely you may all find your diagnosis brings about great health benefits for the whole family...be interested to hear if they decide to stop the insulin...give us an update when you can...good luck.


----------



## Alister (May 5, 2018)

Hi Spireite72
Glad to see you now seem to be on the right track, my story 3 months ago was similar - without the heart attack or overnight stay so i missed out on the treacle pud ;-(
BG level of nearly 22 (& hba1c came back as 109) put on insulin & then metformin as well.
eyes wend far sighted for a few weeks so I had to use a weaker prescription & by some cheap reading glasses but soon came back to normal.
you do need to notify the DVLA, they will probably move you to a "Medical Investigation" licence - theses need renewing every 3 years
they will probably also remove your entitlement to drive anything bigger than 3.5 tonne or mini buses, hopefully that wont cause you any problem. if it does there is a process to get them re-instated.

DVLA also say you MUST test 2 hrs or less before driving, don't drive if you are less than 5 & take a break & retest every 2 hrs so I hope you have been issued a meter, make sure the doctors prescribe enough test strips (I have been lucky in that respect & get more than I need so I have a good stock if they decide to cut me back).

Low carb diet definitely seems to be working for me, just had a home made beef chop sui (beef mixed peppers & bean-sprouts) for dinner 
My diabetes team at the hospital have been great so far but have leant even more from this site, them members here are fantastic.


----------



## Pet70 (May 6, 2018)

Ewwh! What a smack in the face! I haven't been on here in a while (yours is the first post I've focused on), but I got my diagnosis (Jan 2017) when admitted to hospital with pneumonia and also told I had some kind of heart defect with the possibility of having a heart attack. I was advised to walk no further than 1km a day! I was on 6 tablets a day and had BG of 16.5. I was so freaked out by it all, as had little idea what diabetes was. Anyway, this is the bit you need to focus on: I looked at my situation and took total control of my sugar intake and started exercising as soon as I got well enough. I cycle every day now (certainly more than 1km) and no longer take any drugs. My BGs are now normal. I guess I was shocked into taking control of it all. I guess also that other people have other complications and it won't be as straight forward for them as it has been for me. There is definitely light at the end of your dark tunnel, so walk confidently towards it. It sounds like you have a great family to help you. This site is really going to help you too. One thing that really helped me understand food was Pinterest for visual lists of good and bad food groups. Good luck! It'll all get much easier, believe me!


----------



## Amigo (May 6, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> hi I was diagnosed with type 2 just over a week ago after been admitted to hospital with a heart attack. My blood sugar was around 19 it’s now down to between 5.4 and 7.4 with one little spike of 9.7. I’m on tablets and insulin. Everything has happened so fast I have a young family and just feel terrified at the minute. I’m the only driver in the house don’t know if I’ll be allowed to drive again my eyes are blurry at the minute but wasn’t before hospital. 2 of the heart drugs have side effects of blurry vision but it’s not helping. Feel like I’m in a dark hole and sinking deeper and deeper with no way out at the minute



Spireite, my mum had 2 heart attacks at a relatively young age too and also had diabetes. She never had heart surgery and never suffered another. Sadly, she died on Thursday but she was 88 and throughout all her health challenges, her heart remained strong. 
I’m telling you this because it’s not always as bleak as we think. The time to make changes has come and I’m sure with the right improvements and health support, you’ll be able to restore your health and actually feel much better. Good luck! Amigo


----------



## Spireite72 (May 6, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Spireite, my mum had 2 heart attacks at a relatively young age too and also had diabetes. She never had heart surgery and never suffered another. Sadly, she died on Thursday but she was 88 and throughout all her health challenges, her heart remained strong.
> I’m telling you this because it’s not always as bleak as we think. The time to make changes has come and I’m sure with the right improvements and health support, you’ll be able to restore your health and actually feel much better. Good luck! Amigo


So sorry to hear about the loss of your mum. My deepest condolences. Thank you so much for taking the time to post. It was a massive shock the one thing this forum and love and support from my family has given me is this won’t beat me. Going to be a much fitter healthier me by this time next year.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 6, 2018)

Pet70 said:


> Ewwh! What a smack in the face! I haven't been on here in a while (yours is the first post I've focused on), but I got my diagnosis (Jan 2017) when admitted to hospital with pneumonia and also told I had some kind of heart defect with the possibility of having a heart attack. I was advised to walk no further than 1km a day! I was on 6 tablets a day and had BG of 16.5. I was so freaked out by it all, as had little idea what diabetes was. Anyway, this is the bit you need to focus on: I looked at my situation and took total control of my sugar intake and started exercising as soon as I got well enough. I cycle every day now (certainly more than 1km) and no longer take any drugs. My BGs are now normal. I guess I was shocked into taking control of it all. I guess also that other people have other complications and it won't be as straight forward for them as it has been for me. There is definitely light at the end of your dark tunnel, so walk confidently towards it. It sounds like you have a great family to help you. This site is really going to help you too. One thing that really helped me understand food was Pinterest for visual lists of good and bad food groups. Good luck! It'll all get much easier, believe me!


Thank you the forum and all the amazing people on here are already making it easier. I’ll give Pinterest a go it’s the uncertainty of what’s good or bad that’s so confusing( eat fruit but not that one) (wholemeal is ok but any bread isn’t great) I’ll get there in the end I’m determined I will loss the weight and get fitter. Looking at getting a bike after I recover.


----------



## Pet70 (May 6, 2018)

The uncertainty of what is good and bad will not go away, unfortunately. All the information out there is at odds with itself; I have been confused many a time. Just test, test, test. You have to find out what foods make you spike. You're being controlled by medicine at the moment, but hopefully you can get to a point where you can control it better yourself. Obviously, all the crap you took for granted has to go out of your diet. However, something that always blows me away is when I take a 'day off' and eat a massive piece of cake, only to have a normal BG reading; there is no rhyme nor reason a lot of the time. Here is a Pinterest link: https://www.pinterest.com/search/pi...to eat&eq=diabetes food&etslf=12872&term_meta[]=diabetes%7Cautocomplete%7Cundefined&term_meta[]=foods%7Cautocomplete%7Cundefined&term_meta[]=to%7Cautocomplete%7Cundefined&term_meta[]=eat%7Cautocomplete%7Cundefined

Remember, what works for one, may well not work for you! Cycling is such a great sport though, it gives you time to think about it all whilst getting fit!


----------

